# Heat Seal Sample Pouch



## Triquetra (Jul 12, 2013)

I bought some sample pouches to put a salve I make in for Tattoo Artists to try.  I love the size 2" x 3" but cant seem to find them any where except from where I bought them from ( http://samplecontainerstore.ecrater.com/p/5757430/50-2-x-3-aluminum-heat-seal-sample-pouch )

I'd like to buy more than 50 or 100 at a shot and it took many days for them to get to me.  Would anyone know a bigger supplier that has these?

Thanks!


----------



## dudeitsashley (Jul 12, 2013)

WSP has heat seal pouches but the smallest size they have is 2" x 4.75"
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...3&CategoryID=1541&CategoryName=Heat+Seal+Bags


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you.  That size is way too big - think after care packet going home sample size - which the 2 x 3 fits about 5 mil (1 teaspoon) of salve.  Ill have to keep searching - all my favorite places dont have them either.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 14, 2013)

I use the WSP ones but just put a small bit of whatever the sample is that I want to give. I haven't had any luck finding small ones, so far.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 15, 2013)

savonierre said:


> I use the WSP ones but just put a small bit of whatever the sample is that I want to give. I haven't had any luck finding small ones, so far.



I thought about that but I dont want it to appear that there is more than whats there inside (it is for tattoo aftercare and they want to be able to plan accordingly for the aftercare kits).  

I have finally found a company - and will try them out - http://www.sorbentsystems.com/minipouches.html 

It appears they also can make sample pouches in any size you need! 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that link Triquetra.


----------

